# Bantry Bay



## Jacktar1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Anyone around who has knowledge of Bantry Bay terminals in the 1960,s ?
In the mid 1950's I sailed with Shell Mex & BP, one of my shipmates at the time was Patrick (Paddy) Lane, he became master with them and later I heard that he was employed at Bantry Bay, any info would be welcome.
Cheers,
Jacktar 1


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jacktar1,

don't know much about the 60's but Bantry Bay was very active in the early 70's. At that time Ludwig had an office there and all their large tankers used to go to Bantry to discharge or lighten. It is a large and deep bay excellent for the then VLCC'S which were unable to transit the Channel. It seemed to go very quiet after the terrible happenings of 8th January 1979 when 50 people were killed when the French tanker Betelgeuse caught fire and exploded and broke into three pieces. After that little seemed to happen although there is mention of Conoco-Phillips which has a Single permanent mooring there which I presume is still operational.

For interest the Betelgeuse particulars were
Built 1968 by L'Atlantique St Nazaire.
61,766 tons - 121,430 Dwt.
L281.6m B39m.
Single screw diesel - 16 knots.

Regards
Hawkey01


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

Jacktar1
Sailed in several of the Bantry Class in the 70s although do not recognize that name from either sea or shore staff. There were in fact several Irish men in NBC.
Some in the 'Ore Class' (Bulk) and some in the Tankers (Bantry/Mariner)


----------



## What the Fug (Aug 22, 2007)

Are you sure he went to bantry as I don't recognise the name from around the town, but I will ask my father and see if he knows


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

I served on a anchor handling tug in Bantry Bay in the sixties. We were working with a Brown and Root construction barge involved in building the oil jetties at Whiddy Island. One of the best jobs I've ever had, we hardly moved an anchor in the four months I was there. Up the road nearly every night drinking vast quantities of guiness. The place seemed to be full of bars, you could even get a pint in some of the shops. I remember there being an outbreak of foot and mouth at the time and we had to wade through a trough of disinfectant when going ashore. We often went fishing and walking around Glengariff, a truly beautiful part of the world.
Ray Jordan


----------



## Jacktar1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Many thanks everyone for your input, I know its a long time since I sailed with Paddy Lane (mid/late 1950,s) but I know that he sailed in the 1960,s as Master with Shell Mex & Bp. I believe that he was from the Cork area.
Cheers


----------

